# Wifi Router N150Mbps vs N300Mbps



## Techguy (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey guys.. i have a 2 mbps bsnl broadband connection and was planning on buying a wifi router for my phone.
I live in a 100 sqft flat 

i) What is better a wifi router and separate modem or a router modem combo ?

ii) What is the difference between the 150Mbps and 300Mbps N routers with regards to speed and range ? Can you do a speed comparision ?

I have read that n300 supports mimo and a wider channel width 40mhz but the n150 supports only 20mhz.. is that advantage worth it ?

I think:

a wifi router modem tp link 150mbps costs around 1.7k flipkart
a wifi router modem tp link 300mbps costs 2.2k  flipkart  (8961)
dlink wifi router modem n300 costs 2.4 k(2750U)

you ppl seem to be recommending the tp link one i think... WHAT do i do ? n150 or n300 ??????

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

as far as i know all N150 models from TP-LINK comes with 1 antenna & all N300 models come with 2 antennas which means better range so there really is no competition as far as range & performance is concerned.btw based on some people comments here about 2750U i say stay away from it even if you are getting it at a discount.

a wifi modem/router combo is easier to configure & use with an adsl connection but a little bit more difficult to use with a cable broadband connection.opposite is true for modem+wifi router setup.


----------



## Techguy (Apr 7, 2013)

but how can it have better range ? the antennas are placed around 10cm from each other.. the max range differnece between n150 and n300 should not be more than a metre right ? so is it worth it going for n300 over n150 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

antenna range is like a circle.with 2 antennas you can imagine drawing 2 circles each having center as antenna.now you can see for yourself why having 2 antennas is better than having one.


----------



## Techguy (Apr 7, 2013)

yea.. but most of the part is going to be overlapped.  that is what im trying to say




no in the attached image .. the circles will overlap.. so the only differnece in actual range will be the blue areas...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

waves interfere constructively too meaning 2 overlapping wave fields can strengthen the resultant wave field.a stronger wave field can better penetrate the obstacles & will have more signal strength at same point than a weaker wave field.


----------



## Techguy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes.. but not that much of a difference..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2013)

only someone who uses/used both types of router can tell you the real world differences.theory wise 2 antenna(omnidirectional) model definitely offers better range than 1 antenna model in all directions though a more powerful uni-directional single antenna will provide better signal in a certain direction.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

OT: BTW your flat is of 100sqft or 100m


----------



## Techguy (Apr 9, 2013)

its a 2BHK i think its 100 sq ft


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

Techguy said:


> its a 2BHK i think its 100 sq ft



Whats your age??
Your flat should be of 1000sqft Hence 100M. Ask your DAD


----------

